# ryobi jig saw



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

I bought a Ryobi jig saw just over a year ago and only have about 2 hours cutting time on the saw, I have used it mostly on 1/8 and 1/4 plywood. the gears are getting very noisy and the base will not stay adjusted. I thought it would be at least as b&d but I was wrong. I didn't even wear out the first blade.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is unfortunate to read your situation with the Ryobi jig saw, and hopefully you did not spend too many $ for that saw. Consider the experience you learned using that saw as a positive. IMO now is the time to move on & look for/compare other jig saws that would fit your needs & budget. Thanks for sharing your Ryobi issues. Be safe.


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Unfortunately some brands don't care about quality control anymore. For them it's all about how many units they can push out the door.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

snapper388 said:


> I bought a Ryobi jig saw just over a year ago and only have about 2 hours cutting time on the saw, I have used it mostly on 1/8 and 1/4 plywood. the gears are getting very noisy and the base will not stay adjusted. I thought it would be at least as b&d but I was wrong. I didn't even wear out the first blade.



Could be its just a problem with your saw. Only cutting 1/4" and 1/8" material wouldn't make it break down before you wore out the first blade. Unless the blade is in fact worn out and your still using it. What does Ryobi say.
Al


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

You don't get much of a saw for $39.95 these days but I still agree with Al.Should have done you a bit better than that.
Was doing a vinyl siding job one day and my helper saw that I was cutting the rakes out with a Bosch jigsaw and it was a quick way to do it and cut like butter. Mind you I know vinyl siding is nothing much to cut and a lot of the guys do it with a utility knife but the jigsaw cut a straight line quick with no effort..Next day he showed up with a Ryobi jigsaw in the box he bought the night before.I gave him the same blade I was using and the saw just shattered the siding on every cut we tried to make.


----------



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

I disassembled the saw and found no grease on the gears and the front bearing feels a little rough, I greased the gears and bearing. the saw is still a little noisy but will finish my tiny camper build. I will buy a better quality saw before my next project. I did contact home depot about the problem and they offered the name of an authorized repair service. I politely told them if I am going to spend money on a saw it will be to purchase a better quality one. and yes my blade is sharp, I always buy several blades so I don't have to use a dull one.


----------



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ryobi quality? the picture says it all!


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, that is a great example of critical parts that should not be made of plastic. I have the Dewalt DW317K jig saw and I'm certain I could chuck the thing off of a roof top and that not happen. No plastic down near the shoe like that Ryobi.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your luck Snapper.

I've got a $40 B&D for going on 3yrs now and haven't had any problems with it. It gets used in the shop and on jobsites. With the initial cheap blades that came with it it had quite a bit a deflection and didn't cut that great. I went out the day after I bought it and got some Bosch blades and it was a night and day difference. Been using them ever since.

When the B&D does kick the bucket I'll either get a Bosch or Milwaukee as I've read many good reviews about the current jigsaws.

I know you said you had new blades but out of curiosity what brand are they?


----------



## snapper388 (Jun 25, 2015)

I use Bosch blades I bought a pack of blades when I bought the saw. I try not to use the blades that come with the saw.


----------

